# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro Copenetro, martillo de látex y aparición escoba

## cesarcriado

Compro copenetro (manual o automático), martillo de látex y aparición de escoba, si hay alguien que no le importe desacerse de ello y a buen precio.

----------


## cholo

Hola. Se quien pude venderte un copentro. Por privado comentamdos si quieres.

----------

